

Left-Hand-Turn Elimination - davidw
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/12/09/magazine/09left-handturn.html?ref=magazine

======
queensnake
I'm pretty sure that FedEx (at least, the 'Home' company, I don't know whether
they all share IT) does not do this. I believe they use MapQuest, maybe
licensed. Yet, FedEx brags that they're beating UPS (growing 15% / year)
because FedEx is the more innovative company. I guess this is a wrinkle.

At least their routes go clockwise, eliminating ~1 left-hand turn :)

------
optimal
"Verily I say unto thee: three rights do indeed make a left."

\- Lord Turnington

------
jamiequint
Registration sucks, thank you bugmenot.com :D

Login: aplufant Pass: asdfgh

------
edw519
This is nothing new. Use software to save money. Not too flashy but really
effective.

I have a client who had me write an algorithm to determine his most popular
products and then physically assign them onto the picking system between the
"knees" and "shoulders" (the numbering system supported this). Save 2 seconds
bending or reaching up, no big deal. Save 2 seconds 8000 times per day and
you've got something there.

------
aston
Nice illustration.

------
downer
Or you can live somewhere that has left turn arrows at most intersections.

Like The O.C.

